# Wood duck nesting day......who's going?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

We are trying to get a head count for the Wild Over Woodducks, wood duck nesting day coming up March 21, 2009 in Cache Valley. We would like to get a feel for the #'s so we can have adequate food for lunch and places lined up to go place and prep boxes.

Supplies to bring:

Waders
Work Gloves
If you have a light weight ladder bring it.
Cordless drill with socket set.


Questions?

Call:
Jim Bowcutt
435-232-4017
or
Joel Draxler
435-512-7227


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

im in...along with my son and probably one or two other friends.


EDIT:
im out :x ....

....spaced i have a speed goat jam session that day with one of the best Big Game Taxidermists on this continent...


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'm down. PM sent with contact info. May possibly bring up to two friends, but I need to check with them.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

I’m planning on coming up and helping all day.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Count me in...!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be there. Especially if I can find someone to share a ride with.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

BRL1 pm sent


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Sent a PM but have gotten no reply. Need a time and place and I am there


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Sent a PM but have gotten no reply. Need a time and place and I am there


See below for the correct info.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Gordon I am sorry. Here is all the info on the project.

TIME: 9:00 AM
LOCATION: Valley View Launch (Cutler Marsh)

We will meet at the VV launch for a brief tutorial and then divide into groups to go out and place new boxes as well as prep the existing ones. I hope to see you all there!

If you have any questions please call myself or Jim.

Joel - 435-512-7227
Jim - 435-232-4017

The Valley View Launch is on HWY 30 west of Logan. Here are some directions for those of you coming up from the south.

Take I-15 north to exit 385. (you will go past Brigham City and Tremonton.)
Turn right (east) and follow HWY 30 for aprox. 13 miles.
The parking lot will be on your right just as you come off the hill.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Ogd...11.961753:::1/m:::::0:::::/io:1:::::f:EN:M:/e


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey guys sorry i had to bail on this project...how was the turn out?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty good turnout. I had a great time. Even saw some of those elusive wood ducks.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Bryce, it was good to meet you, it was a good day out helping the ducks. Hats off to the Wild over Woodduck program.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8) Good deal, cant wait for some pics!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Okay, here's one.

[attachment=0:3fy4l8h8]141(2).jpg[/attachment:3fy4l8h8]

Not necessarily want we wanted to see, but cool either way.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

.....well, i guess they are a first come first serve type o deal eh? :lol:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

RJ-max4 and steven thanks for the ride. It was good to meet both of you.

Good to meet Shotgunwill and to see luv2fsh&hnt again.

It was great experience to see how well Wild over Woodducks is helping the species.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

It was a good time and I thought a good turnout as well.Good to meet steven and RJ-Max4.Good to see you again Bryce.Appreciate the ride Will.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shotgunwill & luv2fsh&hnt, it was good to meet both of you. I look forward to spending some time in the field with you guys this fall.

Will, great photo of that Screech Owl.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a good time. I seen a few wood ducks and got to meet some great people.


----------

